# TW Steel TW21 Authenticity Check



## Kardel (Jul 9, 2013)

Bought this from a reseller here in the Philippines at a price cheaper than SRP. He claims he got them from the USA. Anyone can verify its authenticity for me? Everything seems fine, except for the lack of a guarantee/warranty card. Seller said he will be giving me a personal warranty. No manual as well, but there was a card with a link to TW Steel's downloadable ones. Bought this for PhP 11,000 (US$ 254.34) while the retail prices of authorized dealers here tag it at PhP 22,000 (US$ 508.67). Well, you can say the people running my country's customs bureau love the finer things in life. :roll: Anyway, here is his site: https://www.facebook.com/WatchesPare?ref=br_tf I really do appreciate any comments. ;-)


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Haven't heard of a fake TW Steel yet. However, from the pics provided I can't tell.


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

I would be tough to tell, I mean, Miyota movement isn't exactly expensive movement which would be prohibitive to put into a "fake" watch so even if you open the watch up, I would not think you will be able to tell. I say, look at the dial and match up with the respective model on the manufacturer's website. If they look identical, then you are PROBABLY golden. The fakes tend to have SOMETHING different.


----------



## halsimkarim (Dec 8, 2015)

^^^From the pic it is hard to tell. But I knew reputable company watch store that sells a little bit cheaper from.the price u posted in US. As far as I know if watch is an old model the company would sell the watch much cheaper already. I read one it says fake tw steel is not water resistant.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

halsimkarim said:


> ^^^From the pic it is hard to tell. But I knew reputable company watch store that sells a little bit cheaper from.the price u posted in US. As far as I know if watch is an old model the company would sell the watch much cheaper already. I read one it says fake tw steel is not water resistant.


Thanks for reviving a two years thread.


----------

